# Nun's Puffs-TNT



## crewsk (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought I had posted this before but couldn't find it. Anyway, here it is!

1/2C. butter
1C. milk
3/4C. all-purpose flour
4 eggs
1Tbsp. sugar
honey(optional)

Generously grease 12- 2 1/2 inch muffin cups, including edge & around the tp of each cup, set aside. Melt butter in a medium saucepan, add milk & bring to a boil. Add flour all at once stirring vigorously. Cook & stir until mixture forms a ball & does not seperate. Remove from heat & cool for 5 minutes.

Add eggs 1 at a time, beating for 1 minute with a wooden spoon after each addition or until smooth. Divide dough evenly among muffin cups, filling 2/3 full/ Sprinkle with sugar.

Bake at 375F for about 30 minutes or until golden brown & puffy. Remove from pan & serve immediately. If desired, serve with honey.

From Better Homes & Gardens New Cookbook 12th Edition


----------



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2005)

crewsk, sounds interesting...Will give it a try...Thanks for sharing.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Apr 15, 2005)

Those sound yummy!   

I have the Better Homes and Gardens New cookbook 10th Edition.  
It's my most used, best loved cookbook.


----------

